# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  اليكم اسماء الغواصات في منبر مريخاب اونلاين

## m_mamoon

*+++

+

+

+

+

+

+

+

+
+++

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم في الاونة الاخيرة تكررت ظاهرة اقتباس المواضيع من المنتدى الى منتديات الجلافيط وبصورة مزعجة ومن هنا ادعو جميع العضاء في المنتدى الى : بوست القسم 

كل الاعضاء يجب ان يكتبو هذه العبارة ::


أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

ومن لم يقسم يتم التحفظ على عضويته حتى يتم التأكد منه
وبالتالي نستطيع ان نضمن ولو بصورة بسيطة حل هذه المشكلة



ودمتم
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, m_mamoon


مشتاقين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد







أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد












أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد








والله لم اشجع يوما فريق الجلافيط ولن افعل ذلك حتى اموت وفكرة ممتازة يا محمد مامون لكن بيحلفو ديل جلافيط انت نسيت ولا شنو 


ولم اقم بنقل بوست من هنا للزريبة ولن افعل ذلك ما دمت حيا ارزق 



اتمنى من الجميع الاستجابة للفكرة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*يلا ابدأ انت بالقسم يا ود المأمون
تخريمة :
لقد بترناهم بحمد الله
...
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




 يلا ابدأ انت بالقسم يا ود المأمون
تخريمة :
لقد بترناهم بحمد الله
...




أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

+++

+

+

+

+

+

+

+

+
+++

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم في الاونة الاخيرة تكررت ظاهرة اقتباس المواضيع من المنتدى الى منتديات الجلافيط وبصورة مزعجة ومن هنا ادعو جميع العضاء في المنتدى الى : بوست القسم 

كل الاعضاء يجب ان يكتبو هذه العبارة ::


أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

ومن لم يقسم يتم التحفظ على عضويته حتى يتم التأكد منه
وبالتالي نستطيع ان نضمن ولو بصورة بسيطة حل هذه المشكلة



ودمتم



أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

انا اصلا حياتى ما دخلت منتدى ازرق
                        	*

----------


## mamoun15

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## شوش79

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## senba

*اقسم بالله العظيم وكتابه الكريم اننى مريخابى حد النخاع ولن استطيع ان اكون اى شئ غير ان اكون مريخابى وكيف يتسنى لى ان انقل او اقوم بالوشاية فى اى شئ يخص منزلى وبيتى وعائلتى للعدو؟؟ هل يمكن ان اخون وطنى وابيعه للعدو؟؟ اقسم قسما غليظا مسئولا بان ابقى واكون مريخابيا حتى الممات والله على ما اقول شهيد
                        	*

----------


## ashraf21

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
ومرات بنقل لمنتدي كووورة سودانية وبكتب المصدر




أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
لا اشجع الهليهل لو لعبوا مع اسرائيل

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ود المأمون ازيك


يا خوي الغواصات عاااااااادي ممكن يحلفوا

شوف غيرها
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 6 (6 عضو و 0 ضيف) m_mamoon, حسن بشير, حسن يعقوب, mamoun15, شوش79, senba
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*
أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد


أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد


أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

انا عمرى  كلو ما دخلت منتدى غير منتديات  المريخ

*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*نحن نريد ضمان دخول كل الاعضاء ونرصدهم من خلال _اللذين يشاهدون الموضوع)
لانه اذا اسميناه بوست القسم لن يدخلو اما بهذا العنوان سيدخلون ومن يدخل ولم يقسم سيتم رصده في (اللذين يشاهدون الموضوع)
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف) m_mamoon, مانديلا-89, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حسن بشير, حسن يعقوب, mamoun15
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

نحن نريد ضمان دخول كل الاعضاء ونرصدهم من خلال _اللذين يشاهدون الموضوع)
لانه اذا اسميناه بوست القسم لن يدخلو اما بهذا العنوان سيدخلون ومن يدخل ولم يقسم سيتم رصده في (اللذين يشاهدون الموضوع)





يعنى اى زول دخل البوست وماقسم معناه غواصة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




يعنى اى زول دخل البوست وماقسم معناه غواصة



بالظبط يا محمد كمال .... مشتاقين بالاكتر
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا ود مامون ممكن اقسم تانى عليك الله
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الرجاء من الاعضاء رصد شريط (الذين يشاهدون المووضع الان كل دقيقتين
لانه سيساعدنا في اكتشاف الذين دخلو البوست ولم يقسمو
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*أقسم بالله  العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 


مى محتاجه قسم بالنسبه لى لكن عشانك يانسيبى
مشتاقين ياولدنا
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




يا ود مامون ممكن اقسم تانى عليك الله



لا لا يا وديعقوب انت مرة واحدة تكفيك ولولا النظام كان قلتا ليم ما تحلف زاتو
*

----------


## acba77

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد



*

----------


## حسن بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

+++

+

+

+

+

+

+

+

+
+++

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم في الاونة الاخيرة تكررت ظاهرة اقتباس المواضيع من المنتدى الى منتديات الجلافيط وبصورة مزعجة ومن هنا ادعو جميع العضاء في المنتدى الى : بوست القسم 

كل الاعضاء يجب ان يكتبو هذه العبارة ::


أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

ومن لم يقسم يتم التحفظ على عضويته حتى يتم التأكد منه
وبالتالي نستطيع ان نضمن ولو بصورة بسيطة حل هذه المشكلة



ودمتم



أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*اقسم بالله العظيم وكتابه الكريم 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انا مريخابي ولا املك عضوية في الزريبة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 9 (9 عضو و 0 ضيف) m_mamoon, مانديلا-89, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حسن بشير, حسن يعقوب, mamoun15, najma
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

  اسميناه بوست القسم



هههههههههههههه
القسم دى رقصه على وزن النبق النبق النبق
:punk:
 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

يا ود مامون ممكن اقسم تانى عليك الله



ههههههههههه
ياحسن هو مايطلبه المستمعون ولا شنو؟؟؟
ممكن تهنى تانى اى هى ممكن تقسم
ولا اقوليك انت صفوه مامحتاج ياسحس 
:fgf2:

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 11 (11 عضو و 0 ضيف) m_mamoon, مريخابي كسلاوي, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حذيفة هاشم, حسن يعقوب, mamoun15, najma, waleed salih, كشه الدولى
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*كشة يا نسيبنا مشتاقين والله
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مم يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 11 (11 عضو و 0 ضيف) m_mamoon, مريخابي كسلاوي, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حذيفة هاشم, حسن يعقوب, mamoun15, najma, waleed salih, كشه الدولى
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*عجبكو m_mamoonالبرنسيسهmamoun15 ashraf21 حافظ النور حسن يعقوب احمد الدباسي كشه الدولى acba77 حسن بشير waleed salih مريخابي كسلاوي 
ديل :019:مريخاب :019:ميه :019:ميه :019:يا:019: ود مامون:019:


يا ود مامون دى الدفع الاولى


*

----------


## حافظ النور

*شاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حافظ النور, مريخابي كسلاوي, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حذيفة هاشم, حسن يعقوب, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, waleed sal
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يلا يا شباب ساعدونا في رصد الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الان ولم يقسم
                        	*

----------


## حذيفة هاشم

*اقسم بالله العظيم وكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
اننى مريخابى ولن ولم انقل من 
قبل اى بوست الى المنتديات الحاقده الزرقاء
وانا اصلا لم اشترك فى منتدى غير مريخاب اون لاين ِ
والله يظهر الحق ...اسمعنى انا عندى فكره حنعرف بيها الجاسوس
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*م يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 11 (11 عضو و 0 ضيف) m_mamoon, مريخابي كسلاوي, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حذيفة هاشم, حسن يعقوب, mamoun15, najma, waleed salih, كشه الدولى
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف) m_mamoon, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حذيفة هاشم, حسن يعقوب, mamoun15, najma, waleed salih
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد  الموضوع حالياً: 13 (12 عضو و 1 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حسن يعقوب, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, مصعب الشايقي, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حذيفة هاشم, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عجبكو+, نصرالدين أحمد علي 


*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 13 (12 عضو و 1 ضيف) m_mamoon, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, مصعب الشايقي, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حذيفة هاشم, حسن يعقوب, mamoun15, najma, عجبكو, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*دا بعمل شنو  1 ضيف
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 11 (11 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حسن يعقوب, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, مصعب الشايقي, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حذيفة هاشم, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عجبكو+
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 11 (11 عضو و 0 ضيف) m_mamoon, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, مصعب الشايقي, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حذيفة هاشم, حسن يعقوب, mamoun15, najma, عجبكو
*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 12 (12 عضو و 0 ضيف) m_mamoon, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, مصعب الشايقي, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حذيفة هاشم, حسن يعقوب, mamoun15, najma, عجبكو, كشه الدولى
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يلا يا شباب ساعدونا في رصد الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الان ولم يقسم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 13 (13 عضو و 0 ضيف) عجبكو, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, مصعب الشايقي, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حذيفة هاشم, حسن يعقوب+, جواندي, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ققيشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 12 (12 عضو و 0 ضيف) m_mamoon, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, مصعب الشايقي, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حذيفة هاشم, حسن يعقوب, mamoun15, najma, عجبكو, كشه الدولى
*

----------


## عجبكو

*




عجبكو, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, ashraf21, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حسن يعقوب+, جواندي, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma



 

صوة يا صفوة مافي اي شخشخة
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي حذيفة هاشم مصعب الشايقي مجدالدين شريف ابوحازم حامد بريمة
ديل ميه ميه صفوه وماف كلام مشكورين 
اخبار الهروب شنو
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد  الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حسن يعقوب, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, ashraf21, الأبيض ضميرك, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عجبكو+
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 11 (11 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حسن يعقوب, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, ashraf21, الأبيض ضميرك, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, جواندي, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عجبكو+
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف) عجبكو, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, ashraf21, الأبيض ضميرك, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حسن يعقوب+, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma 






ثبت الجديد ده هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد  الموضوع حالياً: 11 (11 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حسن يعقوب, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, مجدالدين شريف, ashraf21, الأبيض ضميرك, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عجبكو+
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم  الذي لا اله غيرة 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*1 ضيف دا بعمل شنو يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد  الموضوع حالياً: 12 (12 عضو و 0 ضيف)                                         حسن يعقوب, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, ashraf21, الأبيض ضميرك, ابوحازم, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عبده عبدالرحمن, عجبكو+

يا ملك ويا ود مامون انا ماشى وراجع بعد شويه
                        	*

----------


## ابوحازم

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## حامد بريمة

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 12 (12 عضو و 0 ضيف) عجبكو, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, ashraf21, الأبيض ضميرك, ابوحازم, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حسن يعقوب+, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عبده عبدالرحمن 


يا ناس اضيفو دي في قسمكم 


أقسم بالله العظيم لا يوجد أحد غيري يدخل بي يوزري في هذا المنتدي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 12 (12 عضو و 0 ضيف) حسن يعقوب, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, ashraf21, الأبيض ضميرك, ابوحازم, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عبده عبدالرحمن, عجبكو+

يا ملك ويا ود مامون انا ماشى وراجع بعد شويه



 

ابقى مارق نحنا متكلين هنا ما تطول بس
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال
والله على ما اقول شهيد
ولا اعرف رابط منتداهم حتى هذه اللحظة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 11 (11 عضو و 0 ضيف) عجبكو, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, ashraf21, الأبيض ضميرك, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حسن يعقوب+, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عبده عبدالرحمن 



سلام للحلوين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا ناس المسجل في منتدى الجماهير يمشي يحلف بيهناك عشان ما يشكو فيكم 


الله يجازيك يا محمد مامون ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 11 (11 عضو و 0 ضيف) عجبكو, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, ashraf21, الأبيض ضميرك, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حسن يعقوب+, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عبده عبدالرحمن
*

----------


## عجبكو

*عجبكو, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, ashraf21, الأبيض ضميرك, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, حسن يعقوب+, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عبده عبدالرحمن
*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*عبده عبدالرحمن الأبيض ضميرك ابومحمد البركة قنوان حفيد برعي احمد عثمان
يلا يا صفوه اقسمو سريع
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 12 (12 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حسن يعقوب, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, البرنسيسه, احمد الدباسي, جاميكا, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عجبكو+, غندور+, طارق حامد, قنوان
*

----------


## قنوان

*ود المامون انا بجيب من هناك لي هنا احلف برضو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





صدقنى المراوح دى بتلحقك امات طه.:4_16_1:...اخبارك وامورك؟؟؟؟افتقدناك كثيرا

تقبل منى كل الاحترام والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابيه ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد  الموضوع حالياً: 13 (12 عضو و 1 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حسن يعقوب, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, البرنسيسه, جاميكا, حفيد برعي, mamoun15, m_mamoon, najma, عجبكو+, غندور+, طارق حامد, قنوان
ضيف واحد دا بعمل شنو
                        	*

----------


## حفيد برعي

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد





اول حاجة عملتا  قبل مااكتب اي حاجة زاتو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*دا الشغل 


*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا ود مامون امسك البوست دا بعدك عجبكو انا ماشى انوم
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد  الموضوع حالياً: 8 (7 عضو و 1 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حسن يعقوب, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, مجدالدين شريف, المكاجر, m_mamoon, najma, عجبكو+
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يلا يا صفوة كل زول اشيل واحد واقبل علي الرشاشات (ضرب نضيف)

ما عندكم مشكلة المفاريك رااااااقدة لو كمان واتكسرن في الرشاشات 

تااااني بجيب ..

علينا جاي علينا جاي ..

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هوي الي عملتوها لي مراوح احلفو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 8 (7 عضو و 1 ضيف) عجبكو, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, مجدالدين شريف, المكاجر, حسن يعقوب+, m_mamoon, najma
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا عمنا محمد المامون انا ذاتي ماشي امسك بوستيك ده عليك يا حبة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يابرنسيسة  د/ قنوان 

ما القا المفاريك ديل ناقصات هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 9 (8 عضو و 1 ضيف) m_mamoon, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, مجدالدين شريف, المكاجر, جاميكا, حسن يعقوب, najma, غندور
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا عجبكو ود مامون ماف استلم البوست دا بعدك مجد الدين يا عجــ  :mat: ــبكو البوست دا شكلو يحصل دااااااااااااك هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

ومن لم يقسم يتم التحفظ على عضويته حتى يتم التأكد منه
وبالتالي نستطيع ان نضمن ولو بصورة بسيطة حل هذه المشكلة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 8 (7 عضو و 1 ضيف) عجبكو, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, المكاجر, احمد عثمان, حسن يعقوب+, m_mamoon, غندور
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يلا يا صفوة كل زول اشيل واحد واقبل علي الرشاشات (ضرب نضيف)

ما عندكم مشكلة المفاريك رااااااقدة لو كمان واتكسرن في الرشاشات 

تااااني بجيب ..

علينا جاي علينا جاي ..




هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*اقسم بالله علي كل ما قلته ياود المامون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 11 (8 عضو و 3 ضيف) عجبكو, ماسي الزعيم, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, az3d, المكاجر, الجيلي شاور محمد, m_mamoon, غندور 


امسك شاور ده ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 11 (8 عضو و 3 ضيف) عجبكو, ماسي الزعيم, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, az3d, المكاجر, الجيلي شاور محمد, m_mamoon, غندور
*

----------


## عجبكو

*امورقو الضيوف ديل يا ناس 3 عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

صدقنى المراوح دى بتلحقك امات طه.:4_16_1:...اخبارك وامورك؟؟؟؟افتقدناك كثيرا

تقبل منى كل الاحترام والتقدير



[frame="1 10"]ولك كل الشكر [/frame]







*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (5 عضو و 2 ضيف) عجبكو, ashraf21, az3d, المكاجر, m_mamoon 


وين الناس
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 9 (8 عضو و 1 ضيف) m_mamoon, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, مجدالدين شريف, المكاجر, جاميكا, حسن يعقوب, najma, غندور
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

الرجاء من الاعضاء رصد شريط (الذين يشاهدون المووضع الان كل دقيقتين
لانه سيساعدنا في اكتشاف الذين دخلو البوست ولم يقسمو



انا دخلت البوست وما ح اقسم ابدا
مريخابي واثق في نفسي 
ومافي زول طالبني حليفة
.......
.......
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## زى العجب

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 9 (7 عضو و 2 ضيف) عجبكو, محمد حبيب, محجوب الخير, az3d, المكاجر, m_mamoon, زى العجب
*

----------


## kramahmad

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## makkawi

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال
والله على ما اقول شهيد
الله يشلني عديل كدة لو كنت جلفوط 
*

----------


## الجراح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال ولم أدخل يوما إلي منتديات الهلال في حياتي ....
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
أحسنت أخي الكريم علىالتنبيه 
كان يفترض أن يطبق هذا القسم مع بداية تسجيل الاعضاء 


*

----------


## ارخبيل

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 9 (7 عضو و 2 ضيف) m_mamoon, محمد حبيب, az3d, المكاجر, looly, زى العجب, نواي
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 9 (7 عضو و 2 ضيف) m_mamoon, محمد حبيب, az3d, المكاجر, looly, زى العجب, نواي



انا دخلت قبيل وطلعت بدون قسم
                        	*

----------


## عادل

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
حد يشعر بالسعادة يمشى يختار البعاد

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




انا دخلت قبيل وطلعت بدون قسم



الاخ ريد بلانيت  نحن فقط نريد ان نعمل ما علينا ومن اقسم وهو ليس مريخابي فسيخسر اخرته لذا اطلب منك القسم فقط حتى لا نفتح بابا يدخل منه الاعداء رغم ثقتي في مريخيتك
*

----------


## السيد

*خلوهم ينقلوا هو غير التقليد عندهم شنو عايزين تحرموهم من احب الاشياء علي قلوبهم تقليد الزعماء
حرام عليكم

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 8 (7 عضو و 1 ضيف) m_mamoon, az3d, المكاجر, زى العجب, صخر, عادل, نواي
*

----------


## غندور

*   









*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					


الاخ ريد بلانيت  نحن فقط نريد ان نعمل ما علينا ومن اقسم وهو ليس مريخابي فسيخسر اخرته لذا اطلب منك القسم فقط حتى لا نفتح بابا يدخل منه الاعداء رغم ثقتي في مريخيتك



اخي محمد دار لغط كثير في الفترة السابقة في مثل هذة الاشياء فقدنا اثره اخوة اعزاء
فكان ان تدخل الاخوة في الاشراف وطلبوا عدم الخوض في هكذا مواضيع 
واني لا اري اي سبب يستوجب فتح هذا الموضوع الان وفي هذا الوقت بالزات 
ونحن في انتظار مباراة هامة والكل متوتر ولا يحتمل حتي الدعابة
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*
أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً 
مجدالدين شريف, az3d, السيد, الصفوى, m_mamoon, زى العجب, RED PLANET, نواي
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




اخي محمد دار لغط كثير في الفترة السابقة في مثل هذة الاشياء فقدنا اثره اخوة اعزاء
فكان ان تدخل الاخوة في الاشراف وطلبوا عدم الخوض في هكذا مواضيع 
واني لا اري اي سبب يستوجب فتح هذا الموضوع الان وفي هذا الوقت بالزات 
ونحن في انتظار مباراة هامة والكل متوتر ولا يحتمل حتي الدعابة



هذا التوقيت بالذات .. لان في هذا الوقت يكون عدد الزوار كبير جدا جدا عكس الايان العادية
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 9 (8 عضو و 1 ضيف) m_mamoon, مجدالدين شريف, az3d, السيد, الصفوى, زى العجب, RED PLANET, نواي
*

----------


## الصفوى

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*شنو يا حلوين حلفتو كلكم ولا لسه
                        	*

----------


## النافعابى

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## أبو اية

*أنا دخلتا وما أقسمتا 
أحظرني ياود المامون.


















*

----------


## Shihab Karrar

*اقسم بالله العظيم انني مريخي الصميم
ولا ولن انقل حرفا من هنا الى الزريبة او اي مكان غيرها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 8 (7 عضو و 1 ضيف) عجبكو, السيد, حذيفة هاشم, زى العجب, RED PLANET, Shihab Karrar, نواي
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					



هذا التوقيت بالذات .. لان في هذا الوقت يكون عدد الزوار كبير جدا جدا عكس الايان العادية



هذا الحديث صحيح تماما ...
ولكن ماذا يضيرنا لو نقل كل المنبر الي المنتديات الذرقاء ؟؟
فنحن لا نتحدث في اشياء غاية في السرية !!!
كان هذا القسم سيكون مجديا اذا كان نقل او اقتباس النصوص لا يتم الا بعد عدد من المشاركات
او اذا تم غلق التسجيل للمنبر
لان اذا كنت انا (غواصة) وتم كشفي بالاسم ساسجل من جديد وافعل ما اشاء باسم اخر
اذاً اخي هذا القسم لو تعلم عظيم فهو ينكأ جراحا قد اندملت 
ويلهب نارا قد خبا وميضها
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

هذا الحديث صحيح تماما ...
ولكن ماذا يضيرنا لو نقل كل المنبر الي المنتديات الذرقاء ؟؟
فنحن لا نتحدث في اشياء غاية في السرية !!!
كان هذا القسم سيكون مجديا اذا كان نقل او اقتباس النصوص لا يتم الا بعد عدد من المشاركات
او اذا تم غلق التسجيل للمنبر
لان اذا كنت انا (غواصة) وتم كشفي بالاسم ساسجل من جديد وافعل ما اشاء باسم اخر
اذاً اخي هذا القسم لو تعلم عظيم فهو ينكأ جراحا قد اندملت 
ويلهب نارا قد خبا وميضها



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر
في حاجات كدا ياحبيبنا ما بكون في ليها أي داعي أو أي لزوم لكن عاد نسوي شنو....
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
القسم بالكتابه ساهل لكن باللسان صعب.
والقسم حاجه عظيمه وما كلو شيء بقسموا فيهو .

قولوا:











*

----------


## حنين المريخ

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابية ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
                        	*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*:1 (41):[quote=عجبكو;114688]أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد










*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد 
(مريخاب أحبكم ... معاً لدحر الغواصات)
*

----------


## غاندي

*اقسم بالله العظيم وكتابه الكريم اننى اعشق المريخ ولا ارضا لنفسى ان تعشق غيره والله على مااقول شهيد
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*عن اي جراح تتحدث يا ريدلانيت انا لم اكن موجودا ارجو التوضيح
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخي حد الدهشة ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهليل
والله على ما اقول شهيد
تفويتة 
عليك الله ديل عندهم نفس يكونو هنا
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*تسلك يا ود مامون
:3::3::3:
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبودى

*اقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم
اننى مريخابى ولا انقل اى بوست الى منتديات الهلال
والله على مااقول شهيد
                        	*

----------


## المتفائل

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*
أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## سعد على بشاره

*اقسم بالله العظيم (انى مريخابى على السكين ولا اقوم بنقل اى بوست الى منتدى الجلافيط (الهلال)
ولايوم فتحت منتدى الهليل لاننى اكرههم كرهت اليهود الخنازير فاساْلكم بالذى خلقكم وخلقنى اذا عرفتوه ان تعلنوه للملاء لكى يفضح امره
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
و بالمناسبه والدى هو حارس المريخ العظيم والذى هزم الهليل 8 مرات متتاليه نعم متتاليه 
وأذاقهم العلقم الا وهو  هاشم محمد عثمان ومن لا يعرفه لا يعرف المريخ
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## ابو راما

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## hatim1

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*انا مريخي لي نفسي وللكيان ومامحتاج احلف لانو عارف نفسي شنو 
والبتعملوا فيه ده من اسباب الهزيمة المريرة
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## Deimos

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
 والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد


دي عشان خاطرك ...

*

----------


## مريخابي وأفتخر

* أقســـــــــــــــــــم باللــــــــــــــــــــه العظيـــــــــــــــــــم

وكتـــــــــــــــــــــابه الكريـــــــــــــــــــــــــم

وأعلــــــــــــــن صادقــــــــــــــا

أننـــــــــــــــي وبحمـــــــد اللـــــــــــــه

أحـــــــب مريخـــــــي 

بعــــــــــــد إسلامـــــــــــي 

وأتعهـــــــــد بـــــأن لا انقــــــل اي بوســـــت الــــــــى منتديــــــــــات الهـــــــلال 

وأن أظـــــــل مريخابيــــــــــــــا مخلصـــــــــــا عاشقــــــــا  للنجمــــــــــــة وللأحمـــــــــر 

إلا أن يحيــــــــــن مماتــــــــــــي 

وأســـــــــأل الله العلـــــــــي القديـــــــر 

أن يوفقنـــــــي ..

واللــــــه علــــــــــي ما أقـــــــــول شهيـــــــــــــــــد

أخوكم ..

مريخـــــــــــــــــــابي وأفتخــــــــــــــر ..
*

----------


## ABO-ABODY

*والله يا حبيب مريخاب من قمنا....وما دايره ليها حليفه...لكن لو بتريحك ...انا والله العظيم مريخابي
*

----------


## الشائب

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الكريم
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## الحارث

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## الافريقي

*بعد المردود الضعيف امس اقترح عمل تصويت لشطب الاعبين الاتية اسماهم فى الفترة التكملية :
1- احمد الباشا 
2- سعيد السعودى
3- اعارة وارغو 
4-كريم النفطى (بدون عاطفة )
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




انا مريخي لي نفسي وللكيان ومامحتاج احلف لانو عارف نفسي شنو 
والبتعملوا فيه ده من اسباب الهزيمة المريرة



فقط لان ريد بابا للشك
                        	*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## نادر عبدون

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## ايداهور22

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

والله لو لعب الجلافيط في كاس العالم وجابوه برضو مابشجعهم
*

----------


## عنج العجب

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
              و 
بكره هلال سجمان عمى
         +
درب السلامة للحول قريب والقشة ما تعتر ليك يا وارغو 
*

----------


## عنج العجب

*خلونى فى حالى انا وارغو ده شميتو بالجد من امبارح يلت ويعجن فى الفارغة والله يحفظك يا لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## Gold star

*انا مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال ولا اقسم بالله صادقاً أو كاذباً 
*

----------


## sonstar

*اقسم بالله العظيم وكتابه الكريم
اقسم بالله العظيم اقسم بالله العظيم
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الي منتديات الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## جلابي

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيدحتي انني لا ادخل اي منتدي له شبهة ان يكون للهلال ولا اطالع اي صحف تابعة للهلال غير صحيفة قون احيانا فقط 
ولا اعرف حتي مايكتب في منتدي الهلال الا من خلال منبر مريخاب اون لاين ومنتدي جماهير المريخ والله علي ما اقول شهيد
الاسم مجدي الجلابي
الاقامة دولة قطر
التلفون 009745369545
*

----------


## كدكول

*اقسم بالله العظيم وكتابه الكريم 
والله العظيم   والله العظيم   والله العظيم انا مريخابى ولم اشجع الجلافيط ولا ثانيه فى حياتى وانشاء الله حتى الموت
                        	*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## uhaila

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
                        	*

----------


## عامر كتم

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## zoal

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## كورينا

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الكريم
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## مريخابي دنقلا

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*بدءاً غضبت لأداء القسم لعشقي الأبدي مريخنا العظيم ولكن بعد قراءة اكثر من بوست حول نقل البوستات لمنتدي السجم والرماد اقتنعت بهذا البوست بل اصبح فرض عين علي كل عضو ... 
أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد...
واهواك مريخنا العظيم في كل الظروف ورقم كل المحن .. والله اكبر علي غواصات المنتدي والله اكبر وشُلت يد كل من ينسخ بوست لمنتدي الجلافيط ..
*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*(انا ممدوح على عثمان مسجل تحت اسم مريخابى وافتخر فى منبر مريخاب اونلاين)
أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد


هكذا يكون القسم يا حبيب عشان مافى عضو يجيب ليهو اى واحد يكون مريخابى ويحلف قسم بدلو ويكون الغواصة فى السليم
*

----------


## سامح فتح الرحمن

*
أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*
بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

لسنا محتاجين لأن نعزز إنتماءنا بالقسم لأننا بالفطرة وعلى السكين مريخاب ، ولكن أقسم بالله العظيم وكتابه الكريم أحمر من قدييييييييييييييم 

للعلم هناك الكثير من ضباط قوات الجيش والشرطة ياما أدوا قسم ولكنهم نكسوا وياما عملوا إنقلابات ، وهناك كثير من الأطباء ياما أقسموا بشرف 

المهنة ولكنهم أضربوا عن العمل وتركوا المرضى يموتون ، فالولاء هو المقياس في هذه الإمور مع أن القسم شيئ عظيم وعواقبه وخيمة لمن 

يجحف باليمين .
*

----------


## الجعلي25

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

انا اصلا حياتى ما دخلت منتدى ازرق



وكل امنياتي ان لا يكسب المريخ اي مبارة في وجود كارتوني ومحمد كمال 
حتي ينصلح الحال
                        	*

----------


## الجعلي25

*شي مرمطنا غير العجوز دة مافي
                        	*

----------


## أوندى

*أقسم بالله  أننى مريخاب  صميم

ولا أنقل أية مشاركات من  هنا  الى منتدى الهلال
                        	*

----------


## mozamel1

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## مامون من اسلانج

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## سيطره

*علم وسينفذ
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*ياحبيبنا مالقينا بوست القسم
لكن نحلف ليكم هنا

أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## zaeim84

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## barca

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
لا اشجع الهليهل لو لعبوا مع اسرائيل




ومليش يا ashraf21 على النقل



*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*
أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

ومن لم يقسم يتم التحفظ على عضويته حتى يتم التأكد منه
وبالتالي نستطيع ان نضمن ولو بصورة بسيطة حل هذه المشكلة


*

----------


## ودالعقيد

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## أوهاج

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## ودحسن

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله  العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى  منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
واللة لم اشاهد صفحة منتدي جلافيط الا من خلال منتديات المريخ
 
*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي من طفولتي واقسم اني لم انقل ولن انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال "الجلافيط"
والله العلى القدير على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*المقترح هو عند انضمام اي عضو جديد للمنتدي .. المنبر العامر.. يجب ان يودى قسم الولاء للمريخ العظيم بان يقدم كل وسعه ومافي استطاعته لخدمة الكيان العظيم وبان يبتعد عن المهاترات وعن كل مايضر بالمريخ وان يخدم المريخ بكل جوارحه .. اقترح عمل صيغة قسم موحدة .. افيدوني بارائكم
*

----------


## dawzna

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## منص

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## nona

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## wadalhaja

*[overline]أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد[/overline]
*

----------


## Zool

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

...


أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

...


أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد


...

لابد من دحر كل الفلول المرتزقة من الرشاريش و الجلافيظ
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## قوات الباتت لاو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

+++

+

+

+

+

+

+

+

+
+++

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم في الاونة الاخيرة تكررت ظاهرة اقتباس المواضيع من المنتدى الى منتديات الجلافيط وبصورة مزعجة ومن هنا ادعو جميع العضاء في المنتدى الى : بوست القسم 

كل الاعضاء يجب ان يكتبو هذه العبارة ::


أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد

ومن لم يقسم يتم التحفظ على عضويته حتى يتم التأكد منه
وبالتالي نستطيع ان نضمن ولو بصورة بسيطة حل هذه المشكلة



ودمتم



 انني مريخابي منذ زمن طلب مدني وماجد أبوجنزير وابراهومة الكبير وأبو العئلة 
وانا اقسم بهذا القسم 
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*عدنا وفي الحلق قصة وبعض من ألم من مباراة الغمة الأخيرة وتصرفات بعض الأعضاء سيؤثر علي تواجدي بالمنتدي خلال الايام القادمة واتمني من كل قلبي أن أتعافي بسرعة

حقيقة الكتابة في هذا المنتديات عموما أمانة عظيمة ومسئولية جسيمة فاجتهدوا في التثبت مما تكتبون، وتذكروا دائما قول النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم : ليس المؤمن بطعان ولا لعان ولا فاحش ولا بذئ .. واعلموا أننا معنيون بالتوثيق للكلمة الطيبة لأن أصلها ثابت وفرعها في السماء تؤتي أكلها كل حين بإذن الله 

كما أننا نتجاوز بالحزم كله المنكر من القول وقذف الآخرين أو الإساءة إليهم أو ذكر أحدهم بما يكره لأنه زبد وأما الزبد فيذهب جفاء وأما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض

أنا عن نفسي مريخابي بالميلاد والوالد برضو مريخابي بي الميلاد وإنشاء الله الأولاد 

بعدين حكاية القسم دي لا مقنعاني ولا حاجة وذي ما قال كتير من الأخوة يعني شنو لو زول نقل حاجة من هنا لي منتدي الهليل (الزريبة) ماقاعدين تفرحو وتنططوا لمن ينقلوا ليكم بوست من هناك مع أني والله ما نقلت بوست من أي منتدي مريخي الي الزريبة وأخيرا إن أصبت فمن الرحمن وإن أخطأت من نفسي ومن الشيطان
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا ود المأمون القسم ما حل... و إنت عارف فى ناس بيقسموا ساكت فى المحاكم و قدام قضاة...بشهدوا زور....
المريخى الأصيل بمشاركاته و مقترحاته..ليس بالقسم...و عادى ممكن يكون مسيحى حتعمل شنو......؟؟؟؟؟
لا أوافق....و عليك الله أحظرنى.....
*

----------


## samawal

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أول مرة أشوف واحد يقسم يودوا قسمه الخور . . . بس ما في مشكلة نقسم تاني

أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## tgmt86

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




يا ود المأمون القسم ما حل... و إنت عارف فى ناس بيقسموا ساكت فى المحاكم و قدام قضاة...بشهدوا زور....
المريخى الأصيل بمشاركاته و مقترحاته..ليس بالقسم...و عادى ممكن يكون مسيحى حتعمل شنو......؟؟؟؟؟
لا أوافق....و عليك الله أحظرنى.....



مشتاقين وينك ما ظاهر
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*أقسم بالله العظيم وبكتابه الشريف 
والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم 
انني مريخابي ولا انقل اي بوست الى منتديات الهلال 
والله على ما اقول شهيد
                        	*

----------

